# Food Allergy Testing



## PortugalBlondie (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello All,
I want to have a food intolerance test done. I do not have a doctor and will pay cash for the test. I have read that an ALCAT test will help me to know what I can and should not eat (or drink) here in Portugal. Keeping my fingers crossed that I can still consume red wine! 

Thank you for any ideas you may have. 
Colleen


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

PortugalBlondie said:


> Hello All,
> I want to have a food intolerance test done. I do not have a doctor and will pay cash for the test. I have read that an ALCAT test will help me to know what I can and should not eat (or drink) here in Portugal. Keeping my fingers crossed that I can still consume red wine!
> 
> Thank you for any ideas you may have.
> Colleen


I notice that you are in Sintra, close to Portela station there are a couple of large medical analysis clinics, next to and behind 'Pingo Doce', you can try there.


----------



## PortugalBlondie (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you so much for that information! Yes, I'm in Sintra but will happily travel if necessary. I'll check it out, for sure! Obrigado!


----------



## KidorioL (Aug 14, 2019)

I had tests like that done in the past as well. They are very important because you can get sick really fast if you are not aware of your allergies.


----------



## KidorioL (Aug 14, 2019)

Yeah. I had things like that happen to me when I was a kid. I used to live in the UK and I always was a sickly child. I would be at the doctors office a lot. When I was around 7 I had a really bad allergic reaction towards honey. It was scary becasue one minute I'm dirinking tea and the next I am gasping for breath. My mum was scrared. She called an ambulance and they took us to the hospital. I stayed there for a few days. After they made sure I was okay they referred me to an allergist and he ordered extensive bloodwork. (He sent my tests to a private lab. You can check it here if you need to: intolerancelab.co.uk ) I got he results later that week. I am also allergic to mold and some chemicals they use in commercial detergents. So from my personal experience I would say that you should always be careful with allergies.


----------

